# Fortune's Fool RPG PbP



## liggetar (Jul 27, 2011)

In the interest of trying out a system that is a little less “crunchy”, I have decided to give Fortune’s Fool a run. The system is based on the use of the Tarot deck instead of dice, although knowledge with the system is not necessary, as I will be providing pregenerated characters and using the free module Pinocchio: Wood Golem Gone Wild.  I will be running this game on Rondak’s Portal (Rondak's Portal - What do you want to play today?).  Further details and application information can be found on Rondak’s, and you can reach me there by sending a message to liggetar.  Thanks for your interest and good gaming to you all!


----------

